# Driver Accident Insurance



## CBarrentine (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey everyone. So today I was pulling up the the destination with one of my riders and someone backed into me and caused an accident. Nothing major and was all cosmetic. No one was hurt, I was deemed to not be at fault, and I filed a claim with my personal auto insurance company. Question is, should I file an Uber Imsurance Claim as well?

Please see attached photos for damage.


----------



## Vaseag (Aug 19, 2017)

Do you have rideshare Insurance ?

If you don't have rideshare insurance and your insurance company finds out your where driving for Uber ,they will cancel your policy


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Vaseag said:


> Do you have rideshare Insurance ?
> 
> If you don't have rideshare insurance and your insurance company finds out your where driving for Uber ,they will cancel your policy


Filing with Uber, they may contact your insurance conpany.

If you were not at fault, why did you file a claim with your insurance? You shouls be filing on the at fault drivers insurance. No deductible. No checking into yoir policy status. Car fixed. Done. Easy.

If you did file with your own, that damage looks minimal enough that they shouldn't be too considered with payout with minimal investigation but they will charge deductible.


----------

